# Guess the CAR



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Jun 13, 2011)

As the title states, guess what car this is. Winner gets to post next guess. Photo to guess from must be at least one metre large and not just a flat surface.


----------



## MatE (Jun 13, 2011)

MW?lol


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Jun 13, 2011)

what's MW?


----------



## medz84 (Jun 13, 2011)

mitsubishi legnum?


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Jun 13, 2011)

medz84 said:


> mitsubishi legnum?


 very good but can you get which legnum this is? this will help


----------



## medz84 (Jun 13, 2011)

hmmm 05 model??? vr-4 4wd v6 twin turbo 205kw ?? thats about all i know!!

guessing its a special model because of the flares stc?


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Jun 13, 2011)

1997 Mitsubishi Legnum VR4 "Super" Edition, modified bodykit and motor putting out approx 500hp at the fly. They come with AYC like the evo's...lots of fun


----------



## jedi_339 (Jun 13, 2011)

Nice car, yours or someone you know?


----------



## medz84 (Jun 13, 2011)

i was looking at these a while ago, practical cars and look better then the stageas (sorta look like funeral cars if u look at the right angle)


----------



## jedi_339 (Jun 13, 2011)

View attachment 205299


Here's an easy one, see if you get it right first time


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Jun 13, 2011)

Was my car, yes much nicer than stagea and very safe even with all that power. AWD AYC traction control , stability control, koni suspension means that even with that power you could launch into a right turn at full power on a green light and not spin out...

your turn medz


----------



## angie90 (Jun 13, 2011)

Jedi, thats a Lamborghini gallardo headlight I'm pretty sure. Not sure what year/model though


----------



## jedi_339 (Jun 13, 2011)

Murcielago actually  one of my favourite cars

Gallardo bulbs are on top of each other not beside so gives a longer thinner headlight


----------



## medz84 (Jun 13, 2011)

an oldie !!


----------



## justbrad (Jun 13, 2011)

Leyland P76....???


----------



## MatE (Jun 13, 2011)

Just_Plain_Nuts said:


> what's MW?


 Mitsubishi wagon


----------



## slim6y (Jun 13, 2011)

The last one - I agree is a Leyland P76 - just seen a minter hanging around where I live...

I also used to have a friend who put a P76 engine in a Mitsi Galant... It was hell hot... but not very legal!


----------



## AirCooled (Jun 13, 2011)

the Alloy V8 4.4 in the P76 was popular engine swap before turbos,twincams,nitrous,etc. I used to work with a guy who put a 911 motor into his Baja Bug,but changed it back because his front end used to lift


----------



## medz84 (Jun 13, 2011)

p76 leyland, not a particularly popular car but one id like to own!!

i know a guy who brought an original phase 3 gto when new but sold it and got a p76 ( which he still owns!!)


----------



## Klaery (Jun 13, 2011)

While we wait for justbrad. My fun machine. Anybody know?


----------



## dangles (Jun 13, 2011)

danielk said:


> While we wait for justbrad. My fun machine. Anybody know?


 
Nissan exa??


----------



## kawasakirider (Jun 13, 2011)

Mr2?

Round about 86?


----------



## dangles (Jun 13, 2011)

Actually I think u may be right with mr2


----------



## kawasakirider (Jun 13, 2011)

I liked his post, maybe it will get him in here.

Pretty sure it's an MR2, ha.


----------



## Klaery (Jun 13, 2011)

Haha well done it is an AW11 mr2 87 model  

You were right that it is boxy like an exa dangles but the engine is behind you and it handles about 642 times better.


----------



## kawasakirider (Jun 13, 2011)

1 year off  haha

Ok this should be fairly easy.


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Jun 13, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> Mr2?
> 
> Round about 86?


 exactly what i was going to say

have you got a bigger version?


----------



## Klaery (Jun 13, 2011)

Yeah may need a bigger image k-rider  Not that it would help me.. no idea.


----------



## kawasakirider (Jun 13, 2011)

No bigger image, lol. The front quarter is all you need. Ha.


----------



## jedi_339 (Jun 13, 2011)

hmmmmmmm

looks like any number of cars with damage from swinging it into a pole in reverse haha


----------



## SouthernKnights (Jun 13, 2011)

delorean? They were stainless and that one looks shiny?


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Jun 13, 2011)

we need more info


----------



## SouthernKnights (Jun 13, 2011)

yes please


----------



## jedi_339 (Jun 13, 2011)

I agree on more info,
is it an exotic sports car or something plain?


----------



## kawasakirider (Jun 13, 2011)

Sorry guys, was making dinner and stuff.

It's a nissan.


----------



## Klaery (Jun 13, 2011)

Still nothing  

Aus delivered?


----------



## abnrmal91 (Jun 13, 2011)

It's the new Nissan skyline


----------



## jedi_339 (Jun 13, 2011)

in that case the new Nissan R35?

I was originally thinking the new GTR, but I didn't think it looked quite right


----------



## Klaery (Jun 13, 2011)

abnrmal91 said:


> It's the new Nissan skyline


Naa. They have a different shaped guard and the vent is directly behind the wheel, not up top.


----------



## kawasakirider (Jun 13, 2011)

abnrmal91 said:


> It's the new Nissan skyline


 
There is no new Skyline. The R35 is just a GTR.


----------



## jedi_339 (Jun 13, 2011)

370z?

they had the GTR and the infiniti G35 which was also called the R35 skyline, they chose to branch the GTR and the skyline models


----------



## kawasakirider (Jun 13, 2011)

danielk said:


> Still nothing
> 
> Aus delivered?


 
Not Aus delivered, very few in Australia.

It's a GTR, but what? The quarter is a dead give away.



jedi_339 said:


> 370z?
> 
> they had the GTR and the infiniti G35 which was also called the R35 skyline, they chose to branch the GTR and the skyline models


 
The V35 was never called the R35, the only R35 is the current GTR.

There is no new skyline, the V35 isn't still in production.


----------



## jedi_339 (Jun 13, 2011)

GTR Vspec?


----------



## kawasakirider (Jun 13, 2011)

Lol, nah.

It's a R34 GTR but with a difference...

Think 2.8L stroker.


----------



## jedi_339 (Jun 13, 2011)

GTR Nismo Z tune?


----------



## kawasakirider (Jun 13, 2011)

Ding Ding Ding, lol.


----------



## jedi_339 (Jun 13, 2011)

haha took long enough and a trip to wikipedia searching GTR models

View attachment 205457


Don't mind the poorly edited Paint spray over the name and badging of the car, I can't make it to easy


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Jun 13, 2011)

concept car or production?


----------



## jedi_339 (Jun 13, 2011)

it was a concept, they actually made a working vehicle tested it at some tracks and have heard nothing since, very unfortunate as it was a gorgeous car


----------



## kawasakirider (Jun 13, 2011)

not even gunna bother with a silly concept, lol.


----------



## Klaery (Jun 13, 2011)

Haha guys if you are going to choose extremely rare models probably better to at least show a little more of the car. You could probably show that entire car and we would still have trouble guessing.


----------



## jedi_339 (Jun 13, 2011)

alright, I'll grab a pic of a bit more of the car, damn things got the name all over it in different spots

think Mazda

I'll give you a whole picView attachment 205486


----------



## kawasakirider (Jun 13, 2011)

danielk said:


> Haha guys if you are going to choose extremely rare models probably better to at least show a little more of the car. You could probably show that entire car and we would still have trouble guessing.


 
Z-Tune isn't hard to guess if you know your skylines. There's only one model of R34 that comes with a front quarter like that, lol.

Mazda Furai


----------



## jedi_339 (Jun 13, 2011)

I was beginning to think I'd just throw in the towel and give the name, I find it a real shame they decided not to put this one into production, go for your life Kawasakirider


----------



## Klaery (Jun 13, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> Z-Tune isn't hard to guess if you know your skylines. There's only one model of R34 that comes with a front quarter like that, lol.



Talking about the concept car  Though yours was a hard one!


----------



## kawasakirider (Jun 13, 2011)

Ah k, sorry haha. Let me find a pic lol.







Should be easy pickin's for the bogans, haha.


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Jun 13, 2011)

vk commodore?


----------



## kawasakirider (Jun 13, 2011)

More modern than that


----------



## MSD Reptiles (Jun 13, 2011)

Its a VP Commodore


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Jun 13, 2011)

vp

was gonna say vp first....


----------



## kawasakirider (Jun 13, 2011)

It's a vs.


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Jun 13, 2011)

who's turn is it?


----------



## jedi_339 (Jun 13, 2011)

I say you just go JPN


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Jun 13, 2011)

here goes


----------



## jedi_339 (Jun 13, 2011)

ahhhh, I ****, it's on the tip of my tongue, I should know this


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Jun 13, 2011)

spit it out...


----------



## Trouble (Jun 13, 2011)

datsun ... something haha


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Jun 13, 2011)

not a datsun


----------



## Trouble (Jun 13, 2011)

hmm .. okay I'm out then lol
you guys have fun


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Jun 13, 2011)

is everyone sleeping?


----------



## jedi_339 (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm about to, been up since Sunday morning, haven't been to bed since then lol, stayed up to watch the formula1 at 3am, but it got red flagged for over 2 hours so it didn't finish till half 7 this morning so I just stayed up 

Brumby?


----------



## Klaery (Jun 14, 2011)

Yeah thinking brumby? Thought mighty boy when I saw the tray but the headlights are different.


----------



## kawasakirider (Jun 14, 2011)

It's a brumby, 100%/


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Jun 14, 2011)

Jedi has it , it's a heavily modified brumby


----------



## jedi_339 (Jun 14, 2011)

OK, here's one, should be easy for you guys, specially if you know where this photo comes from

View attachment 205578


----------



## kawasakirider (Jun 14, 2011)

Is it a koenigsegg of some sort?


----------



## jedi_339 (Jun 14, 2011)

yes a ccx


----------



## kawasakirider (Jun 14, 2011)

Sweet. I'm on my phone at the moment so someone else can have a go.


----------



## Khagan (Jun 14, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> Sweet. I'm on my phone at the moment so someone else can have a go.


 
Alright, let's see if anyone can get this =p might be bit easy but. Edited out a give away, but the colour might make it obvious.


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Jun 14, 2011)

holden gemini zzz model 83


----------



## SouthernKnights (Jun 14, 2011)

I will second the gemini


----------



## Khagan (Jun 14, 2011)

Just_Plain_Nuts said:


> holden gemini zzz model 83


 
Correct!


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Jun 14, 2011)




----------



## GeckoGuy (Jun 14, 2011)

Bmw z4 ?


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Jun 14, 2011)

nope


----------



## kawasakirider (Jun 14, 2011)

Supra


----------



## jedi_339 (Jun 14, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> Supra


 
Nice guess, I'm with you on this one


----------



## kawasakirider (Jun 14, 2011)

It's gotta be... Lol. Big fat ***, vent near the wheel arch, and craptastic non JDM rims. Haha.


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Jun 14, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> Supra


 very good


----------



## jedi_339 (Jun 14, 2011)

I'll tell you what these photo slivers are getting deceptive, my first thought was some small 2 door convertible, somewhat similar to mX-5 or something, it's doing my head in lol


----------



## kawasakirider (Jun 14, 2011)

Is it yours? That's a veilside front bar, isn't it?


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Jun 14, 2011)

jedi_339 said:


> I'll tell you what these photo slivers are getting deceptive, my first thought was some small 2 door convertible, somewhat similar to mX-5 or something, it's doing my head in lol


 haha that's the point!



kawasakirider said:


> Is it yours? That's a veilside front bar, isn't it?


 it was, sold it about six years ago. Beautiful car and such a chick magnet. My wife raced someone off the lights with it in the wet and proceeded to fishtail across 4 lanes when she changed to 2nd, and still won. That's my girl i taught her well!


----------



## kawasakirider (Jun 14, 2011)

Should be fairly easy.


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Jun 14, 2011)

chrysler 300c?

or nissan 370z?


----------



## kawasakirider (Jun 14, 2011)

Getting VERY warm mate.


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Jun 14, 2011)

nissan 350


----------



## jedi_339 (Jun 14, 2011)

beat me to it with the 370, so I'll say a 350Z 

or a possibly Swift

Bastard lol


----------



## kawasakirider (Jun 14, 2011)

350z it is.

Just plain nuts snuck in for the win.


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Jun 14, 2011)

i'll let someone else have a go, good night guys


----------



## jedi_339 (Jun 14, 2011)

I'll take whatever I can get lol, goodnight


----------



## kawasakirider (Jun 14, 2011)

Night mate


----------



## jedi_339 (Jun 14, 2011)

View attachment 205685


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Jun 15, 2011)

BMW of some sort?


----------



## jedi_339 (Jun 15, 2011)

nope, it's been modified with a new bumper and skirts

think worst car in the world lol


----------



## kawasakirider (Jun 15, 2011)

Is it a gemini


----------



## Khagan (Jun 15, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> Is it a gemini


 
It looks like a gemini, TE Grill/lights/TF-TG blinkers painted black, ZZ/Z bonnet vents on the guards, and some sort of body kit lol. Prob find it on Ozgemini somewhere =p.


----------



## jedi_339 (Jun 15, 2011)

Nope not a gemini

View attachment 205704


I'll even post the big image


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Jun 15, 2011)

Datsun 120y or 180b

Or a stanza


----------



## jedi_339 (Jun 15, 2011)

Datsun Sunny circa 1981 model, unsure if they were specifically 120Y's but nice work, regarded by top gear UK as the worst car ever created I think.

your turn Nuts


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## Khagan (Jun 15, 2011)

Trabant.


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Jun 15, 2011)

outstanding! i expected people to say mini, your turn khagan


----------



## Khagan (Jun 15, 2011)

I'll try and make it harder this time .


----------



## Atrax1207 (Jun 15, 2011)

Fiat Companiola


----------



## Khagan (Jun 15, 2011)

Atrax1207 said:


> Fiat Companiola


 
Nope =p.


----------



## AirCooled (Jun 15, 2011)

Vw Thing/181


----------



## Khagan (Jun 15, 2011)

Deadpan said:


> Vw Thing/181


 
No .


----------



## jedi_339 (Jun 15, 2011)

an old citroen?


----------



## Khagan (Jun 15, 2011)

jedi_339 said:


> an old citroen?


 
Nah =p.

Deadpan was closest guess so far.


----------



## AirCooled (Jun 15, 2011)

vw country wagon


----------



## Khagan (Jun 15, 2011)

Deadpan said:


> vw country wagon


 
Close enough =p country buggy. Didn't think anyone would get it!


----------



## jedi_339 (Jun 15, 2011)

Khagan said:


> Close enough =p country buggy. Didn't think anyone would get it!


 
Lol I found a pic on google, with the caption, an old VW, oops I forgot the name
bastards haha


----------



## AirCooled (Jun 15, 2011)

Country buggy,thing/181/182 all about the same beasty,but due to Microsofty conflicts ,can't post pics,so open for the first in to post next guess


----------



## Khagan (Jun 16, 2011)

keep this thread rolling i guess =p.


----------



## dangles (Jun 16, 2011)

camaro round mid 80's


----------



## Khagan (Jun 16, 2011)

dangles said:


> camaro round mid 80's


 
Yeah, 1987 IROC-Z =p.


----------



## dangles (Jun 16, 2011)

I'm at work someone else can throw one up to keep it rolling


----------



## medz84 (Jun 17, 2011)

keeping this thread going....
should be pretty easy


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Jun 17, 2011)

Toyota aristo import


----------



## medz84 (Jun 17, 2011)

toyota aristo

one of my favourite out of the older imports


----------



## melly88 (Jun 17, 2011)

i know its not my turn but try to guess this


----------



## jinin (Jun 17, 2011)

melly88 said:


> View attachment 205967
> 
> 
> i know its not my turn but try to guess this



Spartan


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Jun 17, 2011)

haha thats what i was going to say seeing as that is what the photo was called...its probably just the colour though


----------



## bt1vn (Jun 17, 2011)

how about this one... the car, not the truck lol


----------



## bkevo (Jun 18, 2011)

melly88
spartan kit car

pervis eureka


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Jun 18, 2011)

how about this ..an easy one but i want one


----------



## fugawi (Jun 18, 2011)

BT1vn.......car on truck is a Pervis Eureka kit car, it could have either a VW chassis or a ford.
Mr Stein......can't remember the technical name Captain Nemo gave it but it is from The League Of Extrordinary Gentlemen.


----------



## bt1vn (Jun 18, 2011)

fugawi, the eureka is a vw body, no interior needs a bit of work but motor and box is there. its actually mine but i want to sell it as i have a baby due in a few months and really need the cash but thats another story lol 

the car after mine was an interesting piece hey. dunno where you would paark it


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Jun 18, 2011)

bt1vn said:


> fugawi, the eureka is a vw body, no interior needs a bit of work but motor and box is there. its actually mine but i want to sell it as i have a baby due in a few months and really need the cash but thats another story lol
> 
> the car after mine was an interesting piece hey. dunno where you would paark it


i'd make room, it sounds awesome too like a top fueler on idle....that would be tough


----------



## melly88 (Jun 18, 2011)

nope, no1 has guessed it yet


----------



## jinin (Jun 18, 2011)

melly88 said:


> nope, no1 has guessed it yet



Its a [FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Spartan II car 1995 model with a 1986 engine. Produced [/FONT]by Spartan Motorcar co. currently in [FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]South Germany[/FONT], Munich. 

Is that enough info?
*[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/FONT]*


----------



## melly88 (Jun 18, 2011)

i was trying to b tricky & see if anyone could guess the before any kits etc


----------



## WomaPythons (Jun 19, 2011)

can i put 1 up





this is 1 of my dream cars


----------



## Stitched (Jun 19, 2011)

VJ Valiant Regal


----------



## WomaPythons (Jun 19, 2011)

yes it is wish i had the money to buy 1


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Jun 19, 2011)

WomaPythons said:


> yes it is wish i had the money to buy 1


 couldnt be too expensive i guess, i like your chances better than mine...


----------



## AirCooled (Jun 20, 2011)

Valiants were a very unrated car,E49 Valiant charger 6cyl faster than a Ford XY GTHO(14.9) over the 1/4 mile,electronic ignition in 72,ford & holden nearly 10 years later,I have owned fords,holdens,most Japanese,still have a soft spot for Mighty Mopars
1972 VH Charger E49 R/T Chrysler’s 265 "Six Pack" engine 225kW(WRX Sti 210kW)*0-60mph(96kmh)* 6.1 sec, *0-100mph(160kmh)* 14.1 sec, *Quarter Mile* 14.4 sec, *Weight* 3010 lb/1365kg


----------



## mattyg (Jun 24, 2011)

i was thinking solara for the first pic.


----------



## kawasakirider (Jun 24, 2011)

Deadpan said:


> Valiants were a very unrated car,E49 Valiant charger 6cyl faster than a Ford XY GTHO(14.9) over the 1/4 mile,electronic ignition in 72,ford & holden nearly 10 years later,I have owned fords,holdens,most Japanese,still have a soft spot for Mighty Mopars
> 1972 VH Charger E49 R/T Chrysler’s 265 "Six Pack" engine 225kW(WRX Sti 210kW)*0-60mph(96kmh)* 6.1 sec, *0-100mph(160kmh)* 14.1 sec, *Quarter Mile* 14.4 sec, *Weight* 3010 lb/1365kg


 
Power means nothing, a WRX would rape the ol' Valiant, lol.


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Jun 24, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> Power means nothing, a WRX would rape the ol' Valiant, lol.


 especially once it hits the first corner..


----------



## dangles (Jun 24, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> Power means nothing, a WRX would rape the ol' Valiant, lol.


 
almost 40 years on and the 2011 wrx sti with all the latest electronics, EFI all wheel drive etc is only .6 sec over the 1/4 faster. Im sure if the old Valiant had that much traction the times would be lower.


Besides i love the old classic metal over the new age plastic


----------



## kawasakirider (Jun 24, 2011)

Just_Plain_Nuts said:


> especially once it hits the first corner..


 
Haha, true that. The valiant won't be getting great lap times while it's stuck in the sand trap.



dangles said:


> almost 40 years on and the 2011 wrx sti with all the latest electronics, EFI all wheel drive etc is only .6 sec over the 1/4 faster. Im sure if the old Valiant had that much traction the times would be lower.
> 
> 
> Besides i love the old classic metal over the new age plastic


 

I don't like the 1/4 too much. It's a ****s game. I can move 400m in a quick time YAAYYYY.

Plus, a small amount of money and you'd see an 11 out of a wrx or a skyline, try and make the valiant run an 11.


----------



## AirCooled (Jun 24, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> Haha, true that. The valiant won't be getting great lap times while it's stuck in the sand trap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
It was only a comparison on power figures from new to old,not a performance comparison.We can compare price,Now 40 year old valiant RT E49 $220,000,look into the future 40 year Subaru Sti $20 depends on scrap metal prices.


----------



## kawasakirider (Jun 24, 2011)

I could drop 50K ontop of the purchase price of an R34 GT-T and not care if I don't see a cent of it again. A japanese car that you can really turn into your own, that can rape supercars. I think that is awesome. 

If you want something that is worth tons of money, buy a nismo ztune. 19 were made, and they will be a ridiculous amount of money in the future, they're already 250k now. But I'm not interested who's car is worth more, I'm interested in who's is most impressive.


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Jun 24, 2011)

Alright fellows zip them up and put them away we dont care whose is bigger ...you'd both lose anyway hahahahahaha


----------



## Choco (Jun 25, 2011)

Not sure who's turn it is but lets get it back on track with a car to guess...


----------



## kawasakirider (Jun 25, 2011)

That's a stagea with an R34 front on it.


----------



## Choco (Jun 26, 2011)

You could have given it a little more than 3 minutes to let some people get confused first...

Would you have a guess at which year, model, engine?


----------



## kawasakirider (Jun 26, 2011)

I don't know my stageas that well, so no. I'm guessing a quick search on SAU would reveal lol. Nice colour.

I'm guessing since you're asking what sort of engine it's got, it has something special? RB26?

Is it yours? If so, what bonnet/front bar is that? I know it's a GTR bar, but what brand? Is it fibreglass? I want to put a GTR front on my GT-T when I get it.


----------



## Choco (Jun 26, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> I don't know my stageas that well, so no. I'm guessing a quick search on SAU would reveal lol. Nice colour.
> 
> I'm guessing since you're asking what sort of engine it's got, it has something special? RB26?
> 
> Is it yours? If so, what bonnet/front bar is that? I know it's a GTR bar, but what brand? Is it fiberglass? I want to put a GTR front on my GT-T when I get it.



Don't think I have it on SAU as for some reason I get blocked from the site with an Error message. Yeah it's mine. The colour is the standard colour as per paint code but rare. Engine is an RB26 and quite a few goodies. Bonnet is from Blits here on the Gold Coast. As for front bar and guards, all were custom moulded off an R34 GTR and then tailored to fit the Stagea. Definitely get onto Blits when you want to do something. Not only is there fiberglass work excellent but the only legal ones.

Cheers,
Allan


----------



## kawasakirider (Jun 26, 2011)

That is crazy, mate. How often do you drive it? I had no idea the colour was standard, it's really nice. I'll have a look at blits when I want my kit done  I want to keep my car legal, as I want to use it as a daily 

Did you import the stagea or buy it off someone who already imported it? If you did import it, how was the experience?

Nice car


----------



## BigWillieStyles (Jun 26, 2011)

Ok, heres an easy one. Japanese car and maker


----------



## DHoffmann (Jun 27, 2011)

Mitsuoka Le Seyde


----------



## WomaPythons (Jun 27, 2011)

mopar or no car


----------



## BigWillieStyles (Jun 29, 2011)

DHoffmann said:


> Mitsuoka Le Seyde



ahh...that was quick, your turn


----------



## DHoffmann (Jun 29, 2011)

Let's try a really difficult one, anyone recognise this off-roader?


----------

